# Lake Erie Perch or Walleye and inland waters



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

Is anyone doing good on Perch or Walleye? I don’t need specific spots, just a general location. I live In Erie PA but I don’t mind traveling for some good fishing. Headed up to Northern Michigan soon to do some Ice Fishing soon and I’d like to stop along the way and catch some fish with out spending a week there trying to locate them. I’m not packing a boat so an answer if 60’ of water won’t help. I drove out Cleveland around thanksgiving but the conditions were terrible for fishing off the break wall. I’m looking for inland lake ideas or Lake Erie marinas and public docks where the perch might be hanging out. Been grinding out here in Erie PA to find some decent Perch this fall and winter. A lot of tiny perch 4” range. Generally the larger perch have not been mixed in with the dinks. Thanks ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If i were you, I would put all my efforts into pymatuming. Your close to one of the best fisheries imo that host great walleye fishing from shore. Download the navionics app on your phone, read up on how to pattern walleye and locate your spots to wade. Some spots that i do well at you dont need waders. You just need to pick it apart and understand what your doing and why the fish where there when you find them. Take notes if need be. all you need is a good assortment of jerk baits, jig heads and soft plastics. use a 7ft ML with a 2500 reel spooled up with 10-15lb braid and floro leader attach a micro snap. Focus your efforts on a local lake and learn it, you may surprise yourself. Read up on some articles from infisherman about walleye and how to pattern them. I have had my best experience walleye fishing from shore on pymie. Its quite, its unpressured, and its full of walleye in the 4-7lb range. Its also a very good crappie and perch lake....my biggest crappie was over 16''....perch was over 15''.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Downtown is hit and miss. No perch but eyes and chrome are hitting still. I'd focus on inland lakes


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fish have been hitting in presque isle. I would check there. Stop by east side angler for a report


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

johnboy, did you read my post? I write local reports for Erie PA. Thanks for Reply!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Alwaysfishin, Thanks for the suggestion but under what conditions are you making suggestion? Ice Fishing? Is there open water? Do you know the current conditions and if it's even fishable? I thought I stated I new how to fish and was looking for fishable spots. Maybe I could have clarified that better. Thanks for your reply!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Set the drag, Thanks man! solid report. That's exactly what I got from shines bait and tackle when I called them today minus the inland lakes. Are there any inland lakes out there that are fishable? We're struggling with skim ice here in Erie PA. Thanks again man!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Off topic for our Hero's! Here's a list of Erie PA Tackle shops that support our Veterans. Fish USA offers a discount 100% of the time, Field and Stream offers a discount 100% of the time. Presque Isle seems willing to work with you if buying a good amount of merchandise, they're great group of people and always helpful, I also Highly recommend these guys for bait! Lake Erie Bait and Tackle is the same story as Presque Isle but has been lacking in bait lately but is changing hands April 1st. I've met the future owner he seems very motivated and is going to be stalked up with bait and open all the time.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Everything around here seems locked up with sketchy ice big lake is the only thing open as far as I know and heard. Might try the big lake Sunday. 72nd downtown seems to be having some secret action happening


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

James Walling said:


> johnboy, did you read my post? I write local reports for Erie PA. Thanks for Reply!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Alwaysfishin, Thanks for the suggestion but under what conditions are you making suggestion? Ice Fishing? Is there open water? Do you know the current conditions and if it's even fishable? I thought I stated I new how to fish and was looking for fishable spots. Maybe I could have clarified that better. Thanks for your reply!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


I read the post, however, I just couldn't understand why you would ever want to leave an awesome fishery that is producing to go to some sucky (at the moment) lakes in Ohio. hit PI and drive straight through to Michigan!


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

johnboy111711 said:


> I read the post, however, I just couldn't understand why you would ever want to leave an awesome fishery that is producing to go to some sucky (at the moment) lakes in Ohio. hit PI and drive straight through to Michigan!


I pretty much stated why and if you know the area skim ice has been covering the hot spots here. Not sure why you'd even reply with anything less than helpul information pertaining to the original post. You might want to save that for facebook. Thanks for your time!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

James Walling said:


> I pretty much stated why and if you know the area skim ice has been covering the hot spots here. Not sure why you'd even reply with anything less than helpul information pertaining to the original post. You might want to safe that for facebook. Thanks for your time!


You might want to settle down before you start telling longtime members who contributed to the forums for many years before you ever popped up here newbie. Especially since your from out of state new to our forums begging for information. Awfully argumentative for someone looking for help. 

Maybe you should checkout Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Been here not even a week and gonna tell longtime members to go to Facebook  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

James Walling said:


> I pretty much stated why and if you know the area skim ice has been covering the hot spots here.





James Walling said:


> I pretty much stated why and if you know the area skim ice has been covering the hot spots here.





bobberbucket said:


> Been here not even a week and gonna tell longtime members to go to Facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will


bobberbucket said:


> You might want to settle down before you start telling longtime members who contributed to the forums for many years before you ever popped up here newbie. Especially since your from out of state new to our forums begging for information. Awfully argumentative for someone looking for help.
> 
> Maybe you should checkout Facebook
> 
> ...


gladly leave if this is what this forum is about. It's sad to see people twisting words that are written right in in from of them and then they make accusations. Also I avoid facebook like the plague due to the amount if drama and keyboard warriors. Great post!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

James Walling said:


> I will
> 
> gladly leave if this is what this forum is about. It's sad to see people twisting words that are written right in in from of them and then they make accusations. Also I avoid facebook like the plague due to the amount if drama and keyboard warriors. Great post!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm Going to write my Original post out for the people that are challenged and have a hard time reading.

1) Is anyone doing good on Perch or Walleye? 
a) begging?
b) question?
2) I don’t need specific spots, just a general location.
a) begging?
b) statemen?
3) Headed up to Northern Michigan soon to do some Ice Fishing soon and I’d like to stop along the way and catch some fish with out spending a week there trying to locate them.
a) begging?
b) statement?
4) I’m not packing a boat so an answer if 60’ of water won’t help.
a) begging?
b) statement?
5) I drove out Cleveland around thanksgiving but the conditions were terrible for fishing off the break wall.
a) begging
b) statement
6) I’m looking for inland lake ideas or Lake Erie marinas and public docks where the perch might be hanging out.
a) begging?
b) statement?
7) Been grinding out here in Erie PA to find some decent Perch this fall and winter.
a) begging?
b) statement?
8) A lot of tiny perch 4” range.
a) begging?
b) statement?
9) Generally the larger perch have not been mixed in with the dinks.
a) begging?
b) statement?
10)Thanks ladies and gentlemen. 
a) begging?
b) politeness?


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

set-the-drag said:


> Downtown is hit and miss. No perch but eyes and chrome are hitting still. I'd focus on inland lakes





set-the-drag said:


> Downtown is hit and miss. No perch but eyes and chrome are hitting still. I'd focus on inland lakes


Great no nonsense reply!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought you were gone. 

Also maybe you should checkout some Michigan sites maybe they will be more helpful . Also there are NO fish in Ohio please stay on the other side of the border and keep your lantern flys too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

set-the-drag said:


> Everything around here seems locked up with sketchy ice big lake is the only thing open as far as I know and heard. Might try the big lake Sunday. 72nd downtown seems to be having some secret action happening


great no nonsense reply!!!


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

bobberbucket said:


> I thought you were gone.
> 
> Also maybe you should checkout some Michigan sites maybe they will be more helpful . Also there are NO fish in Ohio please stay one the other side of the border and keep your lantern flys too!
> 
> ...


I honestly feel bad for you!


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

bobberbucket said:


> I thought you were gone.
> 
> Also maybe you should checkout some Michigan sites maybe they will be more helpful
> 
> ...





bobberbucket said:


> You might want to settle down before you start telling longtime members who contributed to the forums for many years before you ever popped up here newbie. Especially since your from out of state new to our forums begging for information. Awfully argumentative for someone looking for help.
> 
> Maybe you should checkout Facebook
> 
> ...


I honestly feel bad for you!


----------



## James Walling (Jan 23, 2020)

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did I mention? I honestly feel bad for you!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

James Walling said:


> I honestly feel bad for you!


I feel terrible for you! being all fish Thirsty but still so much of a tool you insult the people your begging information from. While you’ve contributed nothing here. Picky leach you are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Easy bobber sit.......stay........good boy


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Easy bobber sit.......stay........good boy


Where’s my treat?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

James Walling said:


> great no nonsense reply!!!


Being pushy and rude won't get you much help on this site. Just saying that's how I perceived your posts and I wouldn't be inclined to offer help.. No nonsense enough for you.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

My question is if your in Erie why are you not going to Chautauqua? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

too close


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishing has been good for eyes out if cleveland late at night. I would try fishing vibees. Or fish below dams with vibees. Ohio river has been good as well. I have had better luck with heavier baits to keep it on the bottom in the current


----------

